

PredictionIO – an open-source ML stack built on Spark, HBase, and Spray - stuartaxelowen
https://prediction.io/

======
cko
Does ML unambiguously stand for Machine Learning now? I got excited because I
thought it referred to ML the language.

~~~
saosebastiao
As a fan of both the ML language and Machine Learning, I would say not
unambiguously but highly likely. ML as a specific language is mostly dead,
living on through its descendants like OCaml, F#, Scala, etc. For the most
part, people will mention an ML descendant by name if they are talking about a
programming language.

------
Gonzih
I found it very interesting tool to play around, at the same time when I was
playing with it (year ago or so) it felt like black box without any visible
feedback on your learning process. It's very hard to tune ML system without
intermidiate learning feedback.

------
reycharles
I remember them sending me an (unwanted) email because I had contributed to an
unrelated Scala project on Github by reporting a bug.

~~~
angrymouse
Similar(ish) thing. I think I starred the project and about a year later I got
an email out of the blue from them.

I get that I starred the project on github but that's hardly consent for an
email.

------
ShirsenduK
I have used this and found it to be super easy for someone with no knowledge
of ML to get started. Is there anything better than this?

~~~
j42
Maybe Spark + Cassandra, but Cassandra has definitely shown to be finicky when
it comes to 4+ node clusters, meaning, unless you're willing to contribute
time and resources to devops and dive into Java, it's a point against getting
up and running quickly.

That said, this service runs on HBASE which is great, however, queries
function similarly to a mapreduce. This has proven consistently slower than
SQL-like alternatives and I can think of a few use-cases where you'd
definitely want that added speed.

It's really a question of "good enough" and how many components of your stack
you're willing to take responsibility for, in exchange for enhanced
scalability and IOP/s.

For what its worth though, I think Spark (in light of the recent commitment
from IBM) is here to stay, so I'd say it's the unequivocal leader in
distributed load/clustering frameworks.

~~~
tstonez
Also built-in support for other data store backends e.g., PostgreSQL, MySQL,
...see
[https://docs.prediction.io/system/anotherdatastore/](https://docs.prediction.io/system/anotherdatastore/)
since 0.9.3 release.

------
somerandomness
The website doesn't say who is behind this. How can a user trust it?

~~~
stuartaxelowen
I believe they're an open-source-as-a-service company like Chef or Datastax.

------
bra-ket
previous thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6574087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6574087)

